# Diggers Club selling "American Cascade" hop



## mr_wibble (7/4/14)

Price $12.50 / 9.95

"Trusses of heady, scented hop flowers, encased in decorative ornamental bracts, have long been prized for their intoxicating properties. Known as strobiles, these female flowers are predominantly used as a stability agent in beer, imparting aromatic flavours balanced with bitterness. American Cascade hops was introduced in 1972, from a USDA breeding program in Oregon. A fast-growing perennial climber that provides welcome summer shade, then dies back to the ground in the winter allow in the sun when you want it."

So far, the only quarantine restriction is "overseas"

Link: http://diggers.com.au/shop/product/WHOPA/HOPS%20AMERICAN%20CASCADE.aspx







Disclaimer: I'm a member of Diggers Club, but have no possibility of direct gain.


----------



## Bizenya (7/4/14)

Yeah I got two a few weeks back



Seem quite good


I too have nothing to gain from diggers, just passing on info

Edit. fixed broken link to photo


----------



## Tahoose (8/4/14)

Interesting.... Might be worth a look


----------

